# Montre de poche Automaton



## QuebecBen (Mar 4, 2015)

Bonjour, je suis nouveau sur ce forum ! J'ai reçu une montre de poche qui aurait apartenu à mon arrière grand-père et j'aimerais bien la réparer ou trouver un spécialiste qui pourrait le faire. Mais d'abord j'ai cherché sur internet la provenance ( le fabricant ) de cette montre de poche et son année de conception, mais je n'ai pas trouvé beaucoup d'infos, à part qu'elle semble daté du début du 20e siècle ou fin 19e, que se serait un automaton français ( ou suisse ou peut-être canadien français ???) ... 
C'est une montre de poche type swiss, en nickel, brevet # 25299, no. de série # 1067431, il y a un monsieur avec une grosse cuillère dans la main gauche qui devait bouger autrefois avec le battement des secondes je suppose ?? J'ai trouvé une autre montre semblable sur le web, mais l'automaton est un forgeron, moi je crois que le miens est un genre de patissier ou bien il fait du beurre ??

Si vous avez quelques infos que se soit sur la nature de cette montre, je vous en remercie à l'avance. Voici 2 photos de la montres... remarquez qu'il y a de l'oxydation, car elle n'a pas servi et surtout pas été bien rangé depuis 1972!!















Merci

Benoît


----------

